# Kindled in the cold



## mikki717 (Dec 21, 2017)

The temps tonight are going to be below 30 f with a wind chill of 25.  My two does kindled while i was at work.  There were 2 kits that were cold at the front of the nest box.  I brought them inside, and to warm them up:
1 warm water while the kits were in a ziplok bag.
2 into the chicken incubator where it is a constant 100 degrees f.
3 into my bra because I was told 100 was too hot.

After 5 hours, they were warmed, but they both had dried amniotic fluid clogging their mouths,  I think they were born stillborn, since they never cleared their lungs.

I don't know exactly how many kits I have.  I'll check tomorrow morning. All cages have hay for the rabbits to snuggle onto.
  Both does pulled fur, but i also added wool rovings to help, covered the top of the cages with hay, covered nest boxes,, wood shavings and hay. Their barn is 3 sided, it has  a thick tarp that closes the open wall. I think its all I can do,


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 21, 2017)

You can "shelve" the kits with the cold. Basically you keep them in the house for the first 2 weeks or so. And return them to Mom twice a day for feedings.


----------

